# Divorce Thesis



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Divorce Thesis

No one likes the idea of divorce but sometimes there isn’t much of a choice in the matter. What ever the reason is here are so guide lines to getting a divorce and some resources that might help.

At Fault Divorce can include: adultery, physical or mental cruelty, desertion, alcohol or drug abuse, insanity, impotence or infecting the other spouse with a venereal disease confinement in prison, physical incapacity and incurable insanity. It all depends on your state.

No-fault divorce can be granted by either spouse in the marriage showing irreconcilable differences. This came about thanks to all the staged cases in various states. New York it was adultery, and in California it was physical harm. So much so that judges knew the couple mostly the women would be committing purgery.

Only 35 of the 50 states have fault divorce. 

Child Custody may include:

(a) The love, affection, and other emotional ties existing between the parties involved and the child. 
(b) The capacity and disposition of the parties involved to give the child love, affection, and guidance and continuation of the educating and raising of the child in its religion or creed, if any. 
(c) The capacity and disposition of the parties involved to provide the child with food, clothing, medical care or other remedial care recognized and permitted under the laws of this State in place of medical care, and other material needs. 
(d) The length of time the child has lived in a stable, satisfactory environment, and the desirability of maintaining continuity. 
(e) The permanence as a family unit, of the existing or proposed custodial home or homes. 
(f) The moral fitness of the parties involved. 
(g) The mental and physical health of the parties involved. 
(h) The home, school, and community record of the child. 
(i) The reasonable preference of the child, if the court deems the child to be of sufficient age to express preference. 
(j) The willingness and ability of each of the parents to facilitate and encourage a close and continuing parent-child relationship between the child and the other parent. 
(k) Domestic violence, regardless of whether the violence was directed against, or witnessed by the child. 
(l) Any other factor considered by the court to be relevant to a particular child custody dispute. 

CUSTODY DIRECTORY

Free legal help
Divorce Law – Lawyers, Attorneys & Free Legal Information




Dividing Up Property Yourselves


List your belongings. 

Value the property. 

Decide the logical owner. 

Get the judge's approval.


Temporary Orders Are For

restrain a spouse from coming near or contacting the other (or force a spouse to move out of the family home) 
establish child custody and visiting arrangements 
provide for spousal support (alimony) and/or child support payments 
order either spouse not to sell valuable assets, and 
give possession of the family home or car to one of the spouses. 

I will likely as time permits try to have a help line for each and every state. If I am not getting to a state for you quicker send me a pm or better yet post your state. You will be amazed at all the free help there is out there.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Alaska Divorce
Divorce Support - Alaska Divorce Laws

No-Fault Based Grounds:
incompatibility.
Fault Based Grounds:
(1) Failing to consummate the marriage at the time of the marriage and continuing at the commencement of the action; (2) adultery; (3) Felony conviction; (4) wilful desertion for a period of 1 year; (5) cruel and inhuman treatment; (6) habitual dunkeness; (7) incurable mental illness and being confined to a mental facility for a period of 18 months; (8) drug addiction.

Alaska Child Custody Factors 
In Alaska, the court shall consider the following when making a custody decision: 
(a) the physical, emotional, mental, religious, and social needs of the child; 
(b) the capability and desire of each parent to meet these needs; 
(c) the child’s wishes if the child is of sufficient age and capacity to form a preference; 
(d) the relationship each child has with each parent; 
(e) the length of time the child has lived in a stable, satisfactory environment and the desirability of maintaining continuity; 
(f) the willingness and ability of each parent to facilitate and encourage a close and continuing relationship between the other parent and the child, except that the court may not consider this willingness and ability if one parent shows that the other parent has sexually assaulted or engaged in domestic violence against the parent or a child, and that a continuing relationship with the other parent will endanger the health or safety of either the parent or the child; 
(g) any evidence of domestic violence or abuse 
(h) evidence that substance abuse by either parent or other members of the household directly affects the emotional or physical well-being of the child; 
(i) other factors that the court considers pertinent.

Alaska Divorce Forms and Alaska Divorce Laws Online

LAWYER REFERRAL SERVICE
(907) 272-0352
Toll Free in Alaska 1-800-770-9999

http://www.alaskabar.org/

Lawyer Referral Service will charge no more than $50 for the first half-hour of consultation.

Laws

Email us at [email protected], Call the Anchorage Reference desk at 907-264-0585, or dial toll free: 888-282-2082 (in Alaska, but outside the Municipality of Anchorage) 

Alaska State Court Law Library


Alaska Legal Services Corporation (ALSC) is a private, nonprofit law firm that provides free civil legal assistance to low-income Alaskans

Alaska Legal Services Corporation

Legal help

Alaska Law - Alaska Lawyers | Alaska Attorneys | Alaska Free Referral Service

Alaska Pro Bono Program
P.O. Box 140191
Anchorage, AK 99514-0191
(907) 529-1860

Alaska Pro Bono Program

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Alabama Divorce
Alabama Law

No-Fault Based Grounds:
(1) Incompatibility of temperament that the parties can no longer live together.

(2) Irretrievable breakdown of the marriage and that further attempts at reconciliation are impractical or futile and not in the best interests of the parties or family.

(3) voluntary abandonment from bed and board for one year next preceding the filing of the complaint.

Fault Based Grounds:
Grounds for Divorce in Alabama
This is the text of Ala. Code § 30-2-1, which sets out the grounds for divorce in Alabama.
§ 30-2-1. Grounds; generally
(a) The circuit court has power to divorce persons from the bonds of matrimony, upon a complaint filed by one of the parties, entitled "In re the marriage of ........................ and ........................," for the causes following:
(1) In favor of either party, when the other was, at the time of the marriage physically and incurably incapacitated from entering into the marriage state.
(2) For adultery. 
(3) For voluntary abandonment from bed and board for one year next preceding the filing of the complaint. 
(4) Imprisonment in the penitentiary of this or any other state for two years, the sentence being for seven years or longer. 
(5) The commission of the crime against nature, whether with mankind or beast, either before or after marriage. 
(6) For becoming addicted after marriage to habitual drunkenness or to habitual use of opium, morphine, cocaine or other like drug. 
(7) Upon application of either the husband or wife, when the court is satisfied from all the testimony in the case that there exists such a complete incompatibility of temperament that the parties can no longer live together. 
(8) In favor of either party, when the other, after marriage, shall have been confined in a mental hospital for a period of five successive years, if such party from whom a divorce is sought is hopelessly and incurably insane at the time of the filing of the complaint; provided, however, that the superintendent of the mental hospital in which such person is confined shall make a certified statement, under oath, that it is his opinion and belief, after a complete and full study and examination of such person, that such person is hopelessly and incurably insane. 
(9) Upon application of either party, when the court finds there has been an irretrievable breakdown of the marriage and that further attempts at reconciliation are impractical or futile and not in the best interests of the parties or family. 
(10) In favor of the husband, when the wife was pregnant at the time of marriage, without his knowledge or agency. 
(11) In favor of either party to the marriage when the other has committed actual violence on his or her person, attended with danger to life or health, or when from his or her conduct there is reasonable apprehension of such violence. 
(12) In favor of the wife when the wife has lived, or shall have lived separate and apart from the bed and board of the husband for two years and without support from him for two years next preceding the filing of the complaint, and she has bona fide resided in this state during said period. 
(b) When a judgment of divorce is entered, in effect, it is awarded to both parties to the marriage.
Alabama Grounds

Alabama, Child Custody Factors 
In Alabama, the court shall consider the following when making a custody decision: 
a) Sex and age of each child.
b) The emotional, social, moral, material, and educational needs of each child.
c) The respective home environments offered by each party.
d) The characteristics of each party seeking custody, including age, character, stability, mental and physical health.
e) The capacity and interest of each parent to provide for the emotional, social, moral, material and educational needs of the children.
f) The interpersonal relationship between each child and each parent.
g) The interpersonal relationship between the children.
h) The effect on the child of disrupting or continuing an existing custodial status.
i) The preference of each child, if the child is of sufficient age and maturity.
j) The report and recommendation of any expert witnesses or other independent investigator.
k) Available alternatives.
l) Any other relevant matter the evidence may disclose


Alaska Divorce Forms and Alaska Divorce Laws Online


ALABAMA STATE BAR
Lawyer Referral Service
415 Dexter Avenue
Montgomery, AL 36104
ASB phone: (334) 269-1515
ASB fax: (334)261-6310
LRS phone: 1-800-392-5660
e-mail: [email protected] 


Alabama State Bar: Public

The referral attorney agrees to charge no more than $25.00 for the first 30-minute consultation


Laws


Alabama Divorce Source: State Divorce Laws: Alabama

Alabama State Law Library


Alabama Civil Law Clinic at (205) 348-4960.
Free Legal Clinic


draconis


----------

